# Amost likely innocent event just made me realize something...



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

in the event of total unrest we don't stand a chance where we are.....doesn't matter if we're armed or not. We are too "exposed."

This afternoon my 14yo dd was brought home b the lady she babysits for about 30 minutes before I made it back from other dd's appointment. 14yo usually never stays by herself....she just doesn't like to. I was maybe 5 minutes from home and she called. Someone was at the house. He walked around my garden and chickens and then came and knocked. She locked herself in my room where no one could see her moving around but she could still see out. I stayed on the phone with her. The guy went and sat in his van. Now there were NO cars here. I pulled up and hustled the other kids inside quickly. He's still sitting there. I walked up and tapped on his window and asked him if he needed help. He then got out walked around to the side of the van I was on and after a few minutes asked me if I sold eggs. I told him no that we usually eat all we get. Then he asked me if I sold manure. Told him no that went in the garden. He just stood there a few minutes looking at me and then got back in his van. It was definitely not normal conversation and I was ready to run.....
Then he sat there....parked in my yard for 15 minutes. Doing nothing but sitting there. We had a pretty good view of what he was doing from an upstairs window. I finally called the sheriff. On the phone for 5 minutes with them giving info and finally the guy left. He stopped a few yards up the road and sat in the middle of the road for another 5-10 minutes. 
Now it might all have been perfectly innocent.....he wasn't from around here (accent) and he was older so maybe something medical.......or he could've been waiting to see if anyone was home and just help himself to eggs/chickens.
My garden and one chicken tractor are wide open to anyone going by.....
We SO need to move! Hopefully that is in the next 2 years.
But in the meantime how do I keep everything safe? I have the one tractor over there to build up the dirt. We move it around and last year had the best crop of tomatoes ever from all that chicken poop. I don't know that we can afford to spend $$$ fencing since we hope that in the next 2 years we'll be bought out. moving the garden isn't an option either....we've been building up that dirt for 13 years now and the only other spot is over the septic drainfield.....


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

My Jack Russell Terriers (2 litter mate females) are my first alert.
When they get yapping....it sounds like I have 6 dogs.

I also have multiple shell casings, and different sizes of spent brass laying around on the back deck, front porch, and driveway pad. Plenty of targets in the back yard still hanging that would indicate we practice, a lot.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The bothering part.. .you called the sheriff.. 5 minutes on the phone, and then another 10 minutes and they are still not there.. This is typical most everywhere... Been there myself waiting while holding a drunk driver from getting back in his car... 

This is why every person should own a personal protection weapon... Only we can keep ourselves safe.... 

You took a huge risk approaching him unarmed... or even if you were armed...


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

Get some shot up targets and put them where they can be seen. Add a big No Tresspassing sign. Likely nobodies going to risk going to your house for a few veggies or chicken, they will go down the road to easier pickins


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe just me but I think 14 is plenty old enough to have been trained on how to handle a firearm. Then she would not have had to lock herself in her room and pray the guy didn't break in and find her.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

watcher said:


> Maybe just me but I think 14 is plenty old enough to have been trained on how to handle a firearm. Then she would not have had to lock herself in her room and pray the guy didn't break in and find her.


That was my thought also. There are plenty of anecdotes proving the value of having guns in the house, specifically where young daughters are alone at times.

If you're not comfortable with guns, classes are available at little cost that will give you the information to feel at ease with them. In this society, a house without at least one gun is a sitting duck.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Glad nothing came of it this time. 

As far teenage girls and guns, I was on the rifle team at my high school when I was 14yo.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I also have multiple shell casings, and different sizes of spent brass laying around on the back deck, front porch, and driveway pad. Plenty of targets in the back yard still hanging that would indicate we practice, a lot.


Ha, I'd not thought of that. That's a good idea!

Oldest grandson spent the night last weekend and he and Pop did some target shooting. 30-yard target is full of slug and .22 holes and there are .22 and shotgun casings all around the picnic table (GS is good about picking up his shotgun casings----Pop, not so much ).


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Can you put some cheap bamboo fencing around the back yard, so that it's harder to enter? And some no trespassing signs. I'd also file a report with the police so that if he comes back they will know it's trouble and arrive faster. 

I agree with the gun suggestion. I'm home alone here with the kids, and I have guns in several places I can get to easily.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Did you not get his license plate number?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

All this advertising you have guns is a double edged sword. It also gives would be thieves an idea of whats in the house.

But I would also get training for you and your daughter in the use of arms, you now have a good idea of response times of your local police.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

My advice is to have the daughter call the sheriff FIRST. Then call you! Even my 6 yo knows how to dial 911 and give her address.


----------



## spud (Feb 3, 2007)

I believe that the vast majority of our society is so ill prepared (and without character) that I have serious doubts on how well we will survive a sudden hardship. My first thought is what do we have for neighbors and what kind of help your neighbors might be. Unfortunately, I don't have great neighbors myself so I have much room to judge. I wish you had a neighbor or neighbors that could actually come to your assistance. Safety in numbers or am I wrong?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Get some shot up targets and put them where they can be seen.


That's just telling everyone there may be guns *to steal*
It makes* you* more of a target


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

coolrunnin said:


> All this advertising you have guns is a double edged sword. It also gives would be thieves an idea of whats in the house.
> 
> But I would also get training for you and your daughter in the use of arms, you now have a good idea of response times of your local police.





Bearfootfarm said:


> That's just telling everyone there may be guns *to steal*
> It makes* you* more of a target


My thoughts exactly. Don't advertise what you have to steal. The only thing I considered doing as a joke is posting a sign that says "If you can read this you're in range" on a big pine by my driveway that's far enough not to be able to be seen from the road. But I don't want to advertise either. My neighbors know that I have guns from me target practicing or shooting at a varmit, but other than that I try to it keep it low key.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Sorry, I don't sell eggs, don't give away manure... but I do have some extra special handloaded bullets for my 44 magnum that I'd be willing to just give to you... hang on, let me get it out of the seat (If I just drove up and found someone like that at my place). If I were home, I'd more'n likely bring 'it' or something even more powerful along, to see how I could help them. Conversations, if worded just 'right', will ensure they never return.

Folks that live right on the road I feel for... my standard recommendation is to plant a screen or dense hedge... in a few years your place won't be seen from the road. With the widespread meth problem, having anything of value in site of the road is like placing a big "steal me" sign on stuff.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Are you in town or the country? How close to the road? Could you make your drive way less accessible so that no one can just drive right in? Hedges are good. Thorny hedges are better.

I agree that your dd should have called 911 herself. You took a huge risk walking up to that vehicle...probably not a smart thing to have done.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Put up a sign just like this one on your property close to your house where it is visible and conspicuous to viewers from on the street and in your driveway. Put no words on it, just put the wings on it. People will form all sorts of conclusions of their own about it (depending on their own walk in life) but people scoping you out with ill intent will generally go away and leave you alone when they see it.











.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

huh? If I saw that I'd think you liked birds or something....


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

What does that sign mean? If I saw it on someone's house I'd think they like Angels.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's just telling everyone there may be guns *to steal*
> It makes* you* more of a target


Possibly.
But if I was gonna rob a place, and I had 2 choices, a home/property with A LOT of shells and target (especially targets that have a lot of bulls eyes hit) OR a home that looks all prim and proper like a magazine?

I'm going w magazine house.
Because they (by the outside of their home) are VERY preoccupied with "appearances" and the inside is more than likely filled with electronics, jewelry, designer bags and shoes, etc.

Now that's just me.
Criminals aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.....but they're still in the shed.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

We used to be a rather quiet little area......until the land in front of us sold and apartments were/are being built. Now sadly we are wide open to everything. There has been talk of them buying us out to build even more apartments. We're not holding our breath but it would be welcome. It's way too crowded here now. I used to be perfectly comfortable here. It was a quiet road and we knew everyone.....might not have associated with them but knew them. Now there's more people up and down this little road than ever. Place beside us is now a rental too. Seems like those change every 6 months......
Oh and in no way shape or form does my house look like a magazine house! roflol! let's see...there's a camo chicken tractor out front, a wood pile on the porch, and an old junker car on jacks in the driveway that dh and dd swear they are going to restore. Then there are the bikes and toy swords/guns, the fort the boys built out of junk wood.......oh and let's not forget the ancient motor home we have yet to sell...
HOA material we are not!

I have no idea what that sign means.......
As for walking up to the vehicle....I was careful and prepared. I've never been one to be scared of anything and her calling 911......I was closer than they were and trust me the last thing you want to do is mess with my kids.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I have to agree with those that advise against leaving shells and targets in prominent view. It backfires because it's more of an invitation to thieves rather than a deterrent. It's a really, really decades OLD trick that's well known and outdated and criminals all know that those things are left there as an _intended_ warning because the homeowners are scared and feeling powerless and are trying to frighten away would be thieves with visions of themselves getting punched full of holes. It does also tell experienced thieves that there are guns and ammunition to be stolen from the house when the occupants aren't home. Thieves will just laugh about that when they see that, so why give away secrets when you can surprise them instead?

I do think you need a general purpose gun though, and the older children need to get training in the use of the gun, as well as a boost in self-confidence about protecting themselves and the property and livestock with a gun if necessary when they're alone. 14 is not too young to be learning about self protection, even 11 is not too young. Also, if you had been able to phone the cops and say _"There's a strange man trespassing on my property and my 14 year old daughter is there all alone !!!! locked up in the house and she is terrified and she has a gun trained on him through the window!!!!!, can you please send the police immediately before something terrible happens to one or both of them!"_ (with lots of emphasis on the loudly concerned motherly hysteria) the police would have arrived before you could say Jack Robinson. Well, maybe not quite that fast but still a lot faster than what they would have done otherwise.

You also need to get a big bad growling menacing dog to patrol the property.

.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

naturelover said:


> You also need to get a big bad growling menacing dog to patrol the property.
> 
> .



well.....we have Peanut. He'll have to do for now. Although when the time is right and I find the right pyr....
Peanut thinks that he is a Rottie. He has the biggest meanest growl and bark. He's always the first to notice anything amiss. He and my Bandit (r.i.p.) were a good team......Peanut was the alert dog and just when you'd see him and think "Oh a little dog" there came his backup......Bandit. 125lbs of protection. There was no doubt in my mind that dog would have died protecting us........I've yet to find another that was as well socialized and suited for us as he was.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Mom_of_Four said:


> What does that sign mean? If I saw it on someone's house I'd think they like Angels.


It's a psychological trick I learned a long time ago from people who used it to warn away criminals. Large, spread open wings perceived by criminals is a symbol that subconsciously gets interpreted as meaning the property is protected by something greater than them.

It works. Around here people will use that or even put the Harley Davidson eagle logo on things they want to protect, or if they're really ballsy they will put the Hell's Angels winged skull logo on things. Most criminals take one look at that and run away.

.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Why didn't the 14-year-old call 911 immediately and then you?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

ummmm.... I'm sorry.. those wings are too friendly looking.... I'd think you were girly and afraid of guns... .

You see a HD logo with wings you know that a biker will usually be a little tougher (well, ok, before HD started selling lifestyles and only sold bikes).... I've had friends that were 81 nomads.... Believe me... there is no psychology behind a HA patch..... they are the real deal you don't want to mess with... 

I wouldn't suggest putting an 81 Death's Head on the side of your house unless you wanted a few Angles showing up... They will be more than happy to get you to heaven....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I hate to scare you, but the thing that bothers me most is his sitting and doing nothing but "thinking". This guy was readying to snap, there is something seriously wrong with this guy, never never again approch someone like this-get away. Nothing is worth what he could have done to you, no questions/awnsers,nothing.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Perhaps gate your front yard. 
We need to examine fencing options soon. New oil rigs are going up in the area.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Honestly, I think no matter where you live something like this could happen... 

Our place is in the middle of nowhere... and almost to the end of a dead end... Third house from the end... I've been surprised at the number of turn arounds I've seen in our drive...

I've been thinking about some kind of trigger I could use that would sound an alarm in the house when someone pulled into the drive..


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Thoughts on OP: 
-security system salesman (get that paranoia going)
-local government checking up on your status (are you zoned agricultural?)
-USDA survey of agriculture follow-up or alternative (did you get one in the mail?)


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

naturelover said:


> Also, if you had been able to phone the cops and say _"There's a strange man trespassing on my property and my 14 year old daughter is there all alone !!!! locked up in the house and she is terrified and she has a gun trained on him through the window!!!!!, can you please send the police immediately before something terrible happens to one or both of them!"_ (with lots of emphasis on the loudly concerned motherly hysteria) the police would have arrived before you could say Jack Robinson. Well, maybe not quite that fast but still a lot faster than what they would have done otherwise.


This is the way I'd handle it if I were in your shoes. If your DD doesn't have a gun, leave that part out, obviously. Stress that the strange man is looking thru the windows of your home and that your CHILD is inside all alone (and, if applicable, defenseless). They'll make getting to your place a priority.

For security, a gate across the driveway - even without fencing to attach it to - means that people have to leave their vehicles at the very end of your driveway and hike up that driveway, making them feel more vulnerable. And a big "No Tresspassing" sign on the gate that they have to walk around to get up that driveway can't hurt.

And if they catch the guy, and they ask, YES you DO want to press charges for trespassing. You can't let this one drop... IME all the nut-jobs in any given area seem to know each other and word spreads quickly as to who can be pushed around and who cannot. Obviously you want to be in the "leave them alone" category.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

You need a gate across your driveway. No trespassing signs and a driveway alarm that can be heard inside & out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> even put the *Harley Davidson eagle logo* on things they want to protect


Sounds like another good way to ATTRACT attention


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, have you called to see if they found he yet? First thing I would be doing today. If not be sure they know you are going to press trespassing charges when they find him...I have delt with people of all walks of life,this one sounds either ill or methed out. Do not ever under-estimate the power of the methed out mind. It is a dangerous, strong, non-stop mess. 
Push for him to be found, so it clears up the mystery of why he was at your home...,.and maybe, make you and your daughter feel less frieghtened.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

bluemoonluck said:


> This is the way I'd handle it if I were in your shoes. If your DD doesn't have a gun, leave that part out, obviously. Stress that the strange man is looking thru the windows of your home and that your CHILD is inside all alone (and, if applicable, defenseless). *They'll make getting to your place a priority.*
> 
> For security, a gate across the driveway - even without fencing to attach it to - means that people have to leave their vehicles at the very end of your driveway and hike up that driveway, making them feel more vulnerable. And a big "No Tresspassing" sign on the gate that they have to walk around to get up that driveway can't hurt.
> 
> And if they catch the guy, and they ask, YES you DO want to press charges for trespassing. You can't let this one drop... IME all the nut-jobs in any given area seem to know each other and word spreads quickly as to who can be pushed around and who cannot. Obviously you want to be in the "leave them alone" category.


first if they can't get to a school shooting in under 20 minutes , priority won't matter , every jurisdiction is different but the OP already has some expectation of , it won't be soon enough 

I like the fence idea , sounds like t posts and some 4x4 wire would fit in fine with your house barriers=good 

signage , scare tactics and such i give these no credit , as simple sign at the gate that says keep gate closed , no trespassing, ring bell , ups usps , fedex deliveries front porch have a remote door bell they are 15-20 dollars mount the button to the gate

in some areas having a fence makes the yard and improved area , kind of like if they open the gate they have entered your dwelling , and while that isn't exactly crossing the threshold of your front door , it is something more than harmlessly coming up to your front door to ask a question, not sure about your states law on how different inside a fence makes your yard legally

cameras , real recording cameras , are down to 50-75 dollars or so this is the next step the evidence the picture of some one actually doing something 
if you can install them so that they watch the gate to to front door maybe another do back and sides of house.

as to handling it , yes DD or you should probably have called police right away , confronting the person that was up to you , you said you were prepared that's fine what ever your comfortable with.


follow up , i would call the police and ask , especially if you provided a license plate # , is there any charge you can press maybe not each states trespassing laws are different some states you have to ask the person to leave , but i know the PD can check the plate make contact and take a report , if the guy said he was just looking for eggs for sale , it will be in the report and he will get to hear from a badge that his behavior was taken as suspicious and he should avoid that


I know departments can do this because I was reported once for rough handling of a child , my home town pd was called and followed up to make sure all the kids were fine report taken , because i had left the town i was reported in ( my child was throwing a tantrum not me being rough and i don't give in to tantrums i haul them to the car and we go home)


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> Honestly, I think no matter where you live something like this could happen...
> 
> Our place is in the middle of nowhere... and almost to the end of a dead end... Third house from the end... I've been surprised at the number of turn arounds I've seen in our drive...
> 
> I've been thinking about some kind of trigger I could use that would sound an alarm in the house when someone pulled into the drive..


 
Maybe those that you can find on ebay. They are supposed to let you know if someone comes down your drive.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

naturelover said:


> .... even put the Harley Davidson eagle logo on things they want to protect...


If I put that up I'd have a constant stream of bikers visiting me.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> > Originally Posted by *naturelover*
> >
> > _*Around here* people will use that or even put the Harley Davidson eagle logo on things they want to protect, or if they're really ballsy they will put the Hell's Angels winged skull logo on things. Most criminals take one look at that and run away._
> 
> ...





wy_white_wolf said:


> If I put that up I'd have a constant stream of bikers visiting me.


I imagine in the States those would indeed attract a lot of unwanted attention from the biker crowd and the criminal element, which is the reason why it was NOT suggested to the OP that she do that. 

What _was_ suggested to the OP was the wings logo that I posted a picture of.

*Around here* (as I mentioned in my post) the HD wings logo or the HA skull & wings logo *chases away* unwanted attention, which is why I mentioned it. It's a different place with different customs and people here have a somewhat different reaction to those things. But the wings alone, well that's a different story, it's a universal symbol of protection and even in America it should be subliminally or subconsciously effective at making all manner of people think twice and hard before trespassing. That's including bikers and including people who do not actually intend any harm even though they may be thinking of trespassing (i.e. unwanted salesmen and door-to-door religion pushers).

Depending on location there are other symbols that drive certain people away but some of them also attract unwanted attention. The wings are best of all, they are non-discriminating. 

.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I think the whole thing was perfectly innocent. Just some old fellow looking for some poop to grow his onions in.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

This reminded me to go over our emergency plan with the kids. 

Our plan.

If you feel threatened/strangers on property, 

1) Call the neighbors & let in Brownie & Cinnamon (big protective dogs) (list of phone numbers posted in two bedrooms, & the kitchen & study because even though you have them memorized, in a stressful situation, things like numbers may be forgotten). While calling, barricade yourself in the safe room. Do NOT come out until I get there or you are sure it is safe! 

2) Call 911. 

3) Call me AFTER help is on the way! 

I'm not worried about them cutting the phone lines because they would have to get through my BIG very protective dog first! My inside dog is also large, not quite as big but large, and also very protective. 

But I will talk to dh about a practice session with our presonal protection items for when we are gone and make sure everyone is current & ready to go. Also, thinking it is time to redo the fences & put in a gate at the end of the driveway. If we reworked the exsisting fence, we would have enough to go around the property.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

7thswan said:


> I hate to scare you, but the thing that bothers me most is his sitting and doing nothing but "thinking". This guy was readying to snap, there is something seriously wrong with this guy, never never again approch someone like this-get away. Nothing is worth what he could have done to you, no questions/awnsers,nothing.


This. What about the plate number, did you get it? What did the police do when they did arrive?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

No I didn't get the plate number....the way he was parked I would've had to walk back out there and be obvious about it. By that time I wasn't going back out. Like I said it was hopefully nothing to worry about.....haven't seen hide nor hair of him since. But it did point out to me that we are vulnerable here. 
I've had people stop and ask me about selling chickens before. That doesn't bother me. It was just the way he acted. 
I knew we were vulnerable but this pointed it out ya know? We depend on that garden and those chickens even without a shtf scenario. I put $ and time into both and count a return. 
Dh and I are taking all the kids to the range in the next week or so and I am starting to look at big dogs again......I'm not sure on that though. Peanut is a good watch dog, he's little but he's alert and his bark is bigger than he is. Reece on the other hand just sat there dd said. She's an excellent cat alarm and barks if anyone walks up and down the road....just not when they come to the door.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

edcopp said:


> I think the whole thing was perfectly innocent. Just some old fellow looking for some poop to grow his onions in.


Very like was. But it helped to expose her vulnerabilities.......because the next one might not be so innocent.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's another idea.... Get a long, heavy dog chain. Attach one end to a tree and the other end near the front door. Get a big dog dish and put it near the front door. Throw a few dog toys and bones out front to help with the illusion, and a "Beware of Dog" sign. Doesn't mean you even have to HAVE a dog, but it will make someone wonder... especially if you have a recording of a fierce dog handy. Play it when they come to the door and then yell "Brutus! Back down!" then turn the recording off and crack open the door. If they're questionable, look over your shoulder at "Brutus" and say, "Brutus, sit!"...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here are driveway alarms. Some very inexpensive, wireless. http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=driveway%20alarms&page=1&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Adriveway%20alarms
I've had,2 strange come to the door early in the morning asking if they could cut thru our land to get to a tree. They turned out ok,neighbors. A car full of young men looking for someone? Guess they didn't live here, cause everyone knows this place for the Rotties. One guy i sold one of my HD's to, he saw dh's barn sterio and kept comeing back to "buy it". One guy came stroling thru the yard, came up to me in my fenced garden-selling childrens books???. One guy(drunk? crashed his car) in the middle of the night, I watched unseen with my shotgun while dh spoke with him, dh drove the guy home. This was the only time someone came to this house when Dh was home.I want to fence my yard keep the dogs out of their fenced yard and with me-always., and open carry. The neighbors might think crazy, but I just can't be concerned with that anymore. Crazy sounds good anymore.


----------



## blaundee (Nov 3, 2012)

Big dog, and very fast growing hedge- Willows grow fast, and you can order them online, could have a screen by summertime


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

How much time passed between the man parking in the driveway and him parking in the road? If your DD had called 911, the police would have been there well before he left. She needs to dial 911 if she is scared. This is basic. This is what I would expect my babysitter to do (that and make sure the doors are all locked and the kids are with her).

With Bandit gone, consider getting a dog that is a good pet, obedient, and a threat. Dobermann, Bouvier des Flanders come immediately to mind. If your DD had a dobie sitting at her feet she would have felt much safer. If there had been a big dog barking at the car as it drove up your drive, the man would not have gotten out of the vehicle. I always feel safer having a dog, even a small one.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

edcopp said:


> I think the whole thing was perfectly innocent. Just some old fellow looking for some poop to grow his onions in.


Not everyone in life is out to "get" us. I understand the 14yo being concerned though. It's scary for kids to be home alone when a stranger calls. She did great. I would teach her to call 911 if she gets scared again though. That's what our taxes pay for.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

As the owner of 2 very large rottwielers.....I can not stress what a detterent those are...utility company reads the meters with binos from next door, deliver people do not come close to the yard.....door to door peddling is non existant.

Even the police are firm believers....had them looking for a runner and they asked to look in the backyard....we assured them he was definatly not in our back yard.....as we walked towards the back yard to look, they asked how we could be soo sure he was not there......about that time both of the dogs hit the fence on full snarl mode...they just stopped andf agreed with us that he was definatly not in our back yard....we agreed with them and also pointed out if he was at any time in there...he was not there now.......wheather that meant he was fast and went back over the fence or that the dogs would not be very hungry that night.

Those things catch possums in the back yard and eat the entire thing bones and all like crunchy dorito chip and literall there is nothing left.

We have the warning sign on the fence...it has a picture of 2 rottwielers and the quote under thier pictures....."we can make it to the fence in 2.5 seconds, can you?"

Needless to say we never ever have any worries of anyone in the yard uninvited.

If you get them as puppies and raise them correctly they are just big babies.....although they do not look it and are very capable defenders.

Ours sleep at the foot of the bed inside at night and stay there all night....did I mention we also sleep very well?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes a big dog is on my list. Peanut is a very good watch dog and to hear his bark/growl you'd never know he's maybe 25lbs. But he'd probably turn tail and run if someone tried to come in. We want to move and are working towards that goal. It has become way too crowded here. But that goal is a few years off. Dh would like to wait and then get 2 large dogs......I would really like one now but timing is not great. So we're discussing it. When Bandit was alive I could leave the kids home and know that he would've died protecting them. I could tell him "guard the house" and he would let no one near......at the same time I could take him to the kids games and he adored every child he saw and would sit for them to love on him.


----------

